# Atheism's role in SF



## hookahpirate (Oct 26, 2006)

*Role of Atheism in SF*

i am researching a topic on the role of atheism in SF, the characters and the stories and looking for other research avenues that anyone can think of.  I am working with Asimov and Heinlein at the moment, but I would love to hear ideas from the SF community as well.


----------



## hookahpirate (Oct 26, 2006)

I am researching a topic on the role of atheism in SF, the characters and the stories and looking for other research avenues that anyone can think of. I am working with Asimov and Heinlein at the moment, but I would love to hear ideas from the SF community as well.
I am writing a thesis paper for an "Unbelief in America" class


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to the Chronicles. I have a couple of questions on this particular theme: What sort of paper are you looking to write? Is it comparing various views of the role of atheism in culture, in popular culture, the role of popular literature in promoting or discussing theism and atheism? While it is true that there are distinctly atheistic writings in sf, more often when the subject of theology comes into play, it is treated as any other serious question: by examination, looking at the various angles, the pros and cons. There have, in fact, been some very good stories written from a religious perspective by writers who were themselves either agnostics or atheists; as well as some anthologies of stories examining the role of religion in human culture.

Secondly: I'm not quite sure that this particular thread belongs in the SFF Lounge, but it should probably be combined with the thread you've placed over in Classic SF&F or General Book Discussions, as that's where such discussions are more likely to garner responses helpful to such a paper, rather than simply discussion of personal views.

And a word on the topic: this is a very tetchy subject, where feelings tend to run very high on all sides; so let's keep this on track (sf works addressing the theme), please, and not digress into a religious discussion _per se_. If we keep it on that level, I think you'll find more than enough material for a good, thoughtful, meaty paper (or actually several volumes of discussion) on the subject of faith (pro and con) in the literature.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, here's my pretty much uninformed opinion.

Frankly, I don't think atheism in SF has a role any greater or less than in our society today. There have been books in the past that have looked for a scientific explanation towards our religious beliefs (extra-terresrial interference etc.). Another example is Asimov's Multivac computer, which is almost God-like in its power of control. On the other hand, in one episode of Star Trek, Jean Luc Picard freely admits his belief in a 'supreme being' guiding the universe. 

It seems to me that there is no real role for atheism other than the usual speculation or reflection of our current religious problems. I believe we get the same spread of beliefs in our literature as we do in real life.

As I said, a pretty uninformed opinion but there you go


----------



## manephelien (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Role of Atheism in SF*

Many stories either ignore religion completely or pretend that it has disappeared in a far future, in an effort to avoid offending any religious sensibilities among readers.

Many SF authors also view religion with suspicion (Asimov certainly did, he was almost fervent in his atheism), and some may hope that humanity's rational side will eventually win and religion disappear as unnecessary. I'm afraid I'm not optimistic about this happening anytime soon.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 26, 2006)

I already replied to your thread in the Classic SF&F forum. However, I think this subject is far broader than classic sf&f.

I agree with Foxbat on this.

Some authors may assume a more or less atheistic viewpoint on the world, or omit religion altogether in an effort to avoid offending any particular religious groups today.

If you include TV and movies, not just books, there are several series where religion plays a very important role. Babylon 5 was one such, all the main races had at least one religion, and the religions themselves as well as their implications were explored in the series. J. Michael Straczynski didn't hesitate to include Jewish or other Terran traditions, as well as inventing a  new Earth religion, Foundationalism (Dr. Franklin was a Foundationalist). Star Trek has already been mentioned. Star Wars is, if not religious, at least very spiritual, with elements from Christianity, Zen Buddhism and other Eastern philosophies and religions. Battlestar Galactica is another series where religion plays a very important role.

The only author I know of who was extremely vocal in his atheism is Asimov, and even he knew religion and understood its effects on societies even if he didn't write religion much into his short stories. It could be argued that the Foundation series does contain some spiritual, if not religious, overtones. Hari Seldon is a sort of prophet after all.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay, threads merged.


----------



## hookahpirate (Oct 26, 2006)

Your right, i was unsure of where to post this orginally.  And i am focusing on the them of atheism or unbelief within the literature itself.  I am trying to focus on stories that address the issue rather than just ignore it.  It is not ment to be a topic of debate just an anaylsis of the them within different stories.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 27, 2006)

That's not that common, really. Even Asimov who (as has been noted) was pretty vociferous in his atheism in life, recognized the role it has played throughout society, and would be likely to play in any other society. Therefore he has various religions of one kind or another in many of his works, as well. The closest one comes to that in his work is his substitution of such phrases as "Great Galaxy!" for "Good God!" or somesuch, which he has (though I don't recall the exact reference, sorry) flatly stated was to avoid any particular religious connotations.

Most often what you'll find is stories that look at the subject of faith from different angles, even if the main thrust may be largely agnostic or atheistic. This includes such things as "Good News From the Vatican" and *Nightwings* by Robert Silverberg; *A Case of Conscience*; by James Blish, quite a few stories, including "The Deathbird" by Harlan Ellison; a fair amount of Phillip K. Dick examines religious themes in one way or another (generally intertwined with his running theme of epistemology); etc., but I can think of very few that take a blatantly atheistic stance in any sort of didactic fashion. (Even these examples are often told more from a relatively sympathetic view than otherwise.) Few storytellers will do that, as faith of one form or another has always had a very large impact on any society, and is an almost inevitable outcome of the development of any intelligent species; and something that develops as early on as religious impulses in a species tends to have very powerful emotional roots and is therefore passed on from one generation to the next long before the ability to examine or reason accurately, hence would tend to be among the earliest and strongest memories with the majority of such beings, regardless of its verity.

At the moment, I can't think of any titles of specifically atheistic sf (though I'm sure there are such), but I'll continue to give it some thought. Mostly, though, I think you'll have to look at stories that examine the theme in a less openly didactic fashion, as that is the main tendency, I'd say.


----------



## Dusk (Nov 21, 2007)

A late response: An easy source for this sort of information is Adherents.com, specifically its pages on SF/F writers. If you click on the writers' religious affiliations, you'll get a page that describes how their affiliations relate to their writings. Quite a few of the writers listed are atheists.


----------



## ironvelvet (Nov 22, 2007)

The guy who wrote the Xanth books wrote a stand alone about a planet with religious manifestations and an investigation into the possible truth exposed, the foundation of religions. Sorry, hated the book and read it a while ago so this is sketchy. There was alot about some version of the tarot and wandering preachers, suppression of religions. The visions the settlers experienced were 'real', did that make them 'true' and which of the many religious truths suggested in human history was validated. I think - look away now if you ever want to read the book and don't want the end ruined - that satanism emerged as the winner.


----------

